# Class Projects For 5 year olds



## mhawkins2 (Aug 18, 2008)

My daughter is in kindergarten and her science class has been talking about wood and building with wood. I had sent some scrap wood and hand plane shavings to her class which they enjoyed. Her teacher has asked if I could put together a project for the children to complete. We are probably talking about 40 kids (2 classes). So far I can think of a picture frame or perhaps a pencil box. The pencil box could be constructed with dove tails, lock rabbits, or perhaps a lock miter. The key to the project is that I don't have 160 clamps, so I would use masking tape to hold it together while the glue dries. I am not sure the kids should use hammer and nails either, at least not in a way that requires accuracy.

So ideas so far are picture frame or pencil box with sliding top. If its a box, what type of joinery? Has anyone else done this before? What worked, what didn't work, and what other projects do you suggest?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

If it is a science class you might consider a pre-cut bat house or bird house they could assemble. They could put them up in the spring and see if the creatures occupy them. There are lots of plans for both on the internet. Certain size of bird houses and the entry holes attract different types of birds. there is a lot they can learn associated with both types. My grand kids found the bat house interesting.
There are also designs for butterfly boxes.


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

a couple years ago I helped my daughter's (she's now 8) kindergarten class on their woodworking project. They made bird houses. each piece was pre-cut and pre-drilled so the kids nailed them together (with some help) and then painted them.

I've made a couple bird houses at home with my two younger girls (now 8 & 5) and a couple keepsake boxes. the pre-drilled holes for nailing is really key.

Anything complicated and you will lose their attention from what I've seen. Five year olds want instant gratification!

My five year old's kindergarten teacher wants me to host the kids in my shop in the spring for their woodworking section…

Good Luck!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

How about some simple tool box totes. Like Darryl said- have all the pieces cut and drilled.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Bird houses with screws for joinery


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

Cub Scouts make a recipe holder that is two pieces of wood plus a clothes pin.

5 is a pretty tough age.

It's like herding cats.


----------

